# Mahindra 5010 front end



## eddie voss (Oct 9, 2017)

Well i haven't been here in a while. The 5010 model has a lot of bearing failure on the front end. I was bush hogging Thursday afternoon and noticed my right front wheel wobbling. I started back to the shop and before I got there grease was coming out. Jacked the tractor up took the wheel off and the outer cover. BEARING FAILURE again. I unloaded 10 round bales last weekend and little else since last failure. When I got the parts I needed to fix. I could only get shim/spacer. Snap ring, outer cover, and axle hub are on back order. Parts man said there has been a high demand for these parts. Sounds as if this has been a problem for others now. I am thinking a lot of these tractor are showing problems with 800+ hrs. 
Mahindra need to admit this and fix the issues.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Sounds like a Kioti under-design problem. Light duty front axle bearings cannot handle the stress of handling big round bales. Going with a heavier-duty axle bearing will require machine shop work, and then the axle or wheel hub might break?? Maybe going with the smaller round bales would help??


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

It could be worse. This tractor has had many spindle breaks and weld repairs.


----------

